# [HowTo] - Gravuren / Plexiglasbilder



## buzzdeebuzzdee (11. Januar 2009)

*[HowTo]*


*-Gravur von Plexiglas-*


Dieses Tutorial soll als kleiner Einblick in die Gravierung von Plexiglas dienen.
Über das gewählte Motiv und die Platzierung muss jeder selbst entscheiden, als Tipp von mir wäre am Anfang kein so schweres Motiv zu nehmen da die Gravur schwerer ist, als wie es aussieht. 
Als Beispiel nehme ich eine Frontblende des Thermaltake Armor Gehäuses mit einem abstrakten Motiv von einem Fisch.

Inhalt: 
Benötigte Materialien und Werkzeuge
Schritt 1: Motiv und Platzwahl 
Schritt 2: Das Plexiglas in Form bringen
Schritt 3: Das Gravieren
 Schritt 4: Nachbearbeitung

User-Video
 

Dann mal los....


 *Benötigte Materialien und Werkzeuge:*



Plexiglas oder das billigere Bastlerglas aus dem Baumarkt


 Schnellläufer oder Dremel


  Diverse passende Fräs und Schneidaufsätze


Klebeband


In Grösse und Form gebrachtes, gedrucktes Motivbild


Diverse Hilfsmittel (Stift Messer etc.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​*Schritt 1:** Motiv und Platzwahl*
Wie gesagt ich nahm ich eine Frontblende des Thermaltake Armor..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.....und bearbeitete diese ein wenig damit es besser aussieht....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Motiv nahm ich dieses hier ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und brachte es mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm auf die richtige Grösse. 


*
Schritt 2: Das Plexiglas in Form bringen*

! Achtung: Die vorhandene Schutzfolie noch nicht entfernen !

Ich habe als Schablone das entfernte Lochblech der Frontblende genommen, und es mit einem Stift auf dem Plexiglas angezeichnet....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.....danach mit einem Sägeaufsatz für den Dremel in eine grobe Form gebracht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danach mit dem Dremel und einem Fräsaufsatz so bearbeitet dass es genau in die Blende passt, hier ist etwas handwerkliches Gechick und Augenmass gefordert damit es zum ende schön genau aussieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Schritt 3: Das Gravieren* 

Jetzt kommt der schwierigste Teil der Arbeit, wenn ihr die Gravur an einer fertigen Stelle vornehmen wollt dann könnt ihr Schritt 1 und 2 überspringen (bis auf die Motivwahl).

Zuerst nehmt ihr das gedruckte Motiv (am besten Graustufendruck) und befestigt es mit klebestreifen hinter dem Plexiglas so, dass ihr wenn ihr von vorne her draufschaut, das Bild durch das Plexi seht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Danach wird mit dem Dremel das Motiv wie mit einem Stift nachgezogen, so dass es gut sichtbar ist, ruhig etwas in die Tiefe gehen, das wirkt optisch besser. 
Am besten vorher an einem Probestück testen wie sich der Fräser verhält, nicht dass er beim ersten ansetzen hakt und einmal quer über die fläche saust!
Die schutzfolie Stück für Stück entfernen je nach dem wie weit ihr seid, das schützt vor kratzern, es gibt auch Leute die sie über die ganze Zeit während der Bearbeitung drauf lassen, aber ich mache es lieber so.
Als Werkzeuge benutze ich hier mehrere verschiedene Rundfräser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Je genauer ihr Arbeitet umso schöner wird es, bei meinem Beispiel steht nicht die Qualität im Vordergrund sondern die Visualisierung dieses Themas, also macht was draus !




*Schritt 4: Nachbearbeitung*

Zum schluss wird das Motiv und die Schutzfolie entfernt und das verarbeitete Teil eingefasst bzw. eingebaut.

Nicht vergessen das Plexiglas von Fräsrückständen zu entfernen, entweder per Hand oder mit klarem wasser abwaschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für schöne Effekte können in der Nähe des Objekts LED´s oder Kaltlichtkathoden verbaut werden somit hebt sich das Gefräste bzw. Gravierte gut ab. 


*Ich hoffe ich konnte euch einen kleinen Einblick in die Plexiglasgravierung verschaffen. *

-----------------------------------------


*Video eines Users:*

Danke an der Stelle an thechoozen für dieses Video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h6jm6GO-_Zg&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h6jm6GO-_Zg&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

*User-Video.Teil.2*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HT_Z8vutJXE&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HT_Z8vutJXE&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



thechoozen schrieb:


> Hab inzwischen auch den 2. Teil soweit fertig bekommen:
> Diesmal wird nicht durch die Vorlage hindurch graviert sondern direkt auf die Scheibe...
> Dabei sollte man am besten etwas übung im Umgang mit dem Dremel und einer feinen Gravierspitze haben um nicht versehentlich Kratzer zu verursachen die nicht gewollt sind.....


 ------------------------------------------

Sollten Fragen oder Verbesserungen zu diesem Schritt, den vorherigen Schritten oder dem Thema auftreten bitte ich darum es mir zu melden.

Ein Bildersammlung zu diesem Thema findet ihr hier.
​


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (11. Januar 2009)

Update: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (11. Januar 2009)

*Die Gravierungen der User: *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter so .....*​


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. Januar 2009)

Das wird interessant!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaptainCHAOS (11. Januar 2009)

Wow gute Arbeit! 
Schön viele Bilder.


----------



## moddingfreaX (11. Januar 2009)

Nettes Tutorial, aber mit dem Dremel ist das 1. zu viel Arbeit und 2. nicht sooo schön!
Einfach und effektiv: Sandstrahlen! 

Sandstrahlpistole kaufen bzw. leihen, Folie auf das Plexiglas aufkleben, mit Cutter vorsichtig die Form ausschneiden, "draufstrahlen", anziehen, Fertig! 

Wer absolut keine Lust hat selber Hand anzulegen, kann den Auftrag auch zum Profi geben


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Januar 2009)

schönes How-to!

aber ich kann echt nur empfehlen sowas professionell an ner Maschine machen zu lassen. Da sieht sowas um welten geiler und sauberer aus!


----------



## IceBlue (11. Januar 2009)

Ich kann schon verstehen, dass gelaserte Gravuren natürlich perfekter aussehen, da sie eben maschinell gefertigt werden, aber es ist doch das handgemachte, was das ganze doch interessant macht, oder?
Maschinell erstellte Gravuren kann ja jeder, sofern er es sich leisten kann. Handarbeit ist in meinen Augen immer noch eine schöne Sache, nur leider kann sich das in der heutigen Zeit kaum einer mehr leisten. 

Mir persönlich macht das Gravieren immer wieder spaß, obwohl ich mehr auf Gläsern graviere als auf Plexiglas. Aber es macht Freude etwas zu entwerfen, dann zu gravieren und dann das ganze zu beleuchten.

Selbst ist der Mann...


----------



## Equilibrium (11. Januar 2009)

IceBlue schrieb:


> Aber es macht Freude etwas zu entwerfen, dann zu gravieren und dann das ganze zu beleuchten.
> 
> Selbst ist der Mann...


 
dem kann ich nur zustimmen, wo bleibt da sonst der Spaß an der Sache!...und wenn man es selber gemacht hat und wird drauf angesprochen, dann kann man sich der begeisterung anderer immer sicher sein!!


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Januar 2009)

Sehr schoen gemacht. 

Vielleicht wage ich mich in einiger Zeit auch daran.


----------



## DanielX (12. Januar 2009)

So dafür erstmal ein fettes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bis zum Wochenende hab ich dann auch endlich ne schöne Gravur am Gehäuse, echt super. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG DanielX


----------



## exa (12. Januar 2009)

hmmm an sich nicht schlecht, aber ich denke nicht die beste methode, da es nicht so genau ist, und auch nicht wirklich gleichmäßig. es gibt Tuts, da wird das plexi mit malerkrepp abgeklebt, und dann das motiv mit einem messer ausgeschnitten, und schließlich mit Bimsmehl, oder sandstrahlen, oder auch sandpapier (da muss man aber höllisch aufpassen) mattiert...

das ist genauer und gleichmäßiger... schonmal probiert???


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (12. Januar 2009)

Sandstrahlen ist auch schön aber beim Fräsen bekommt man eine schöne tiefe wenn man es vernünftig anstellt, und mit dem richtigen KnowHow wirds auch ziemlich gleichmässig. Ist Geschmackssache, mir persönlich sagt das Fräsen mehr zu.


----------



## BenF (13. Januar 2009)

Ich denke mal, dass man bei allen Umbauten, die man am PC ( nur um die als Beispiel zu nennen) macht, ein wenig handwerkliches Geschick benötigt. Bei dem einen mehr, bei dem anderen weniger. So ist halt für den einen beim Fräsen, für den anderen beim Sandstrahlen schwieriger. Etwas KnowHow verlangen jedoch beide. Mir persönlich ist Fräsen auch lieber


----------



## johnnyGT (14. Januar 2009)

echt cool !!-mein dremel is leider im eimer!!


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (14. Januar 2009)

was macht ihr alle mit euren dremeln ich les ständig dremel kaputt schon der dritte .. etc .. meiner läuft


----------



## BeerIsGood (18. Januar 2009)

Ist bestimmt ein gutes Mittel um langweilige PCs interessanter und Modding-PCs noch edler zu machen


----------



## Furor (18. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön gemacht Buzz... wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du einen Kandalf Tower, oder? Bin gerade dabei meinen (schwarz) umzulackieren...

die Idee der Gravur werd' ich allerdings auch in der Seitenscheibe zum Einsatz bringen... gute Idee ^^


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (18. Januar 2009)

-danke
-nein ist ein thermaltake armor tower steht ja auch dabei


----------



## Furor (18. Januar 2009)

Sry, hatte ich überlesen


----------



## Gehsi (18. Januar 2009)

Wenn man ne Gravur haben möchte. Und vor der Entscheidung steht Fräsen oder Sandstrahlen. Kommt es meiner meinung drauf an, was man auf dem Plexiglas haben möchte.
Ist es z.B. ein Tribal oder irgendein Zeichen z.B. ein Biohazard Zeichen eignet sich Sandstrahlen schon gut.
Ist es aber ein Bild wie z.B. bei mir, würde ich auf jedenfall Fräsen.
Weil Fräsen hatt den Vorteil das man damit indem man unterschiedlich tief Fräst Konturen in das Bild bekommt. Das ist beim Sandstrahlen unmöglich.


----------



## thechoozen (18. Januar 2009)

> Kommt es meiner meinung drauf an, was man auf dem Plexiglas haben möchte.
> Ist es z.B. ein Tribal oder irgendein Zeichen z.B. ein Biohazard Zeichen eignet sich Sandstrahlen schon gut.
> Ist es aber ein Bild wie z.B. bei mir, würde ich auf jedenfall Fräsen.


 
Da kann ich mich nur anschließen....


----------



## BMW M-Power (18. Januar 2009)

Ein ECHT FETTES DANKESCHÖN 

Werde es demnächst auch versuchen


----------



## Detox (23. Januar 2009)

Geile Sache vielleicht probiere ich das mit der Frontblende mal bei meinem Thermaltake Xaser VI aus dann poste ich auf jeden fall die Bilder... und ich finde wenn man es selbermacht dann kann man stolz auf sich sein....ich modde auch weil ich spaß an der sache hab nicht weil ich alels perfekt haben will


MFG Detox


----------



## exa (23. Januar 2009)

Gehsi schrieb:


> Wenn man ne Gravur haben möchte. Und vor der Entscheidung steht Fräsen oder Sandstrahlen. Kommt es meiner meinung drauf an, was man auf dem Plexiglas haben möchte.
> Ist es z.B. ein Tribal oder irgendein Zeichen z.B. ein Biohazard Zeichen eignet sich Sandstrahlen schon gut.
> Ist es aber ein Bild wie z.B. bei mir, würde ich auf jedenfall Fräsen.
> Weil Fräsen hatt den Vorteil das man damit indem man unterschiedlich tief Fräst Konturen in das Bild bekommt. Das ist beim Sandstrahlen unmöglich.



nein, man kann auch beim sandstrahlen verschienene grade machen lassen, zudem gibt es die alternative des ätzens


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (23. Januar 2009)

ich werd das how to demnächst über das thema sandstrahlen erweitern .... demnext...


----------



## foose (24. Januar 2009)

naja, ich hab nun auch versucht zu gravieren, dachte ich wär besonders gecheit und gravierte vor den ausschneinen, hat auch alles geklappt bis ein Sprung durch das schneiden in das Glas gekommen ist, nun kann ich alles in die Mülltonne schmeissen... eine ganze gravierte Gehäusewand...auf ein neues!


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (24. Januar 2009)

mach doch trotzdem ein bild


----------



## Digger (1. Februar 2009)

coole sache 

aba ne genaue bezeichnung und auflistung der dremelaufsätze wäre noch sehr geil 

mit welchem aufsatz man was machen kann.


----------



## phoenix86 (2. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt hier zu Off-Topic wird, aber kennt jmd ne gute "Adresse" wo man sich
Plexiglas Sandstrahlen lassen kann?
Es ist nur ne Seitenwand in Wabenform die ich sandstrahlen lassen will, hab mir grade schon den
L-A-S-E-R.de-Link durchgelesen aber Laser hat, mein ich, nicht so ne Optik wie sandgestrahltes!

cya phoenix

PS: Hab mir auch schon das HowTo Window Gravur mit Bimsmehl
durchgelesen, ist aber meiner Meinung nach zu viel Sauerei.
Außerdem hab ich den Platz nicht dazu!
http://www.exclaim.de/artikel/bericht/484_1/Window-Gravur-mit-Bimsmehl.htmlhttp://www.exclaim.de/artikel/bericht/484_1/Window-Gravur-mit-Bimsmehl.html


----------



## jayson (4. Februar 2009)

dickes danke... ich habe es jetzt auch mal versucht... und mit dem fräser bekommt man wirklich sehr schöne konturen hin....

hier mein ergebnis... fürs erstemal nicht schlecht, oder?? aber dauert halt wirklich ewig...  mein tagebuch..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Februar 2009)

Sieht stark aus. 
Was auffaelt sind die geraden Linien etc. - ich kann keine Ungenauigkeit erkennen. Sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## jayson (4. Februar 2009)

thanks... ganz kleine ungenauigkeiten gibt es, aber ich glaube viel besser geht es nicht mit der hand..
mein Tagebuch...


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (4. Februar 2009)

sehr schön geworden .


----------



## BeerIsGood (4. Februar 2009)

Kommt dem Original sehr nahe


----------



## Biohazard/MarvinL (4. Februar 2009)

Okay dann zeig ich auch ma meine Gravur


----------



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (4. Februar 2009)

So...
Hier meine Gravur (is schon n bischen älter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (6. Februar 2009)

sehr schön gemacht alles
würde ich auch gerne ma machen hab nur noch keine idee wo ich sowas brauche


----------



## jayson (7. Februar 2009)

coole sache... du stehst in der aktuelle pcgh im Praxis Teil... herzlichen glückwunsch...


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (7. Februar 2009)

echt .. wow muss ich gleich mal kaufen


----------



## jayson (7. Februar 2009)

jup, auf seite 111... also die würde ich mir an deiner stelle auf jeden fall holen..


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Februar 2009)

Herzlichen Glueckwunsch.


----------



## M4jestix (13. Februar 2009)

Hab mich jetzt auch mal dran gewagt und ein Window graviert.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (13. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön, wenn ich darf dann verlink ich die Bilder im Topic.


----------



## jayson (13. Februar 2009)

buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> Sehr schön, wenn ich darf dann verlink ich die Bilder im Topic.



ich denke mal du kannst die bilder gerne verlinken... also meins darfst du auf jeden fall verlinken...



M4jestix schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt auch mal dran gewagt und ein Window graviert.



sehr schön, war es auch dein erster versuch...?? dann sieht es wirklich sehr gut aus... mache doch nochmal bitte ein foto mit licht... so das man die konturen gut sehen kann...


----------



## B4umkuch3n (13. Februar 2009)

jayson schrieb:


> sehr schön, war es auch dein erster versuch...?? dann sieht es wirklich sehr gut aus... mache doch nochmal bitte ein foto mit licht... so das man die konturen gut sehen kann...


selbst wenn es nicht der erste war sieht es sehr gut aus


----------



## jayson (13. Februar 2009)

habe ich ja auch nicht gesagt.. aber ich hatte vor kurzem auch meine ersten gravuren gemacht... deshalb die frage, ob es das erste mal gewesen ist...


----------



## M4jestix (13. Februar 2009)

Yop, war mein erster Versuch und bin selbst stolz auf mich.    
Thx @ all!

Pic mit Licht mach ich die Tage mal und editiers in meinen Post. 

@buzzdeebuzzdee: Meins darfst du natürlich auch im Topic verlinken


----------



## jayson (15. Februar 2009)

schön die bilder sind im topic... da freue ich mich... 

*@M4jestix*
und konntest du schon ein bild machen???


----------



## don-M4verick (17. Februar 2009)

*Kleiner Wettbewerb*

*Kleiner Wettbewerb für alle kreativen Künstler hier* 

Mein neues Gehäuse soll auch eine Gravur schmücken und zum wasserblau passend habe ich zwischen verschiedenen maritimen Motiven geschwankt und mich am Ende für ein majestätisches Segelschiff entschieden.

Nun bin ich im Freihand-Entwerfen nicht so begabt. Ich habe schon ein erstes Konzept mit paint gestrickt und mir das so ähnlich vorgestellt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   --->  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok, letzteres habe ich ergoogled, ist sehr detailliert, aber ich versuch's auf jeden Fall mal.
Ergänzt kann das ganze durch einen Sonnenaufgang (oder Leuchtturm) werden, kann man vllt ein Highlight mit einer orangen/gelben/weißen LED setzen.

Also ich wollte mal fragen, 
*ob hier vllt jemand Zeit und Spaß dran hat, sich mal künstlerisch auszutoben* 
(Egal, ob bearbeiteter google-Fund, eingescannte Zeichnung oder gleich Digital)
Das ganze Bild soll eine halbkreisförmige Scheibe mit einem Radius von 16cm zieren.

Der Schöpfer muss alle Rechte an mich abtreten  , sein Kunstwerk darf mein Case schmücken und vllt gibt's einen kleinen Preis (hab noch alte Hardware oder Merchandising Zeugs hier rumliegen  )

______________________________________
Edit: Hat sich erledigt! War garnicht so schwierig, wie ich dachte. Selbst die Übung ist schon echt gelungen


----------



## overkill_KA (22. Februar 2009)

Hi

Wollt bei meinem Antec 1200 auch mal ne Gravur machen.

Allerdings nicht in des Seiten Window ,sondern vorne in die Front.
Habe da noch 2 Laufwerksschächte frei und will da ne Plexiglasplatte reinmachen.

Motiv soll auch wie bei jayson das Nvidia logo sein.
Jetzt meine Frage wie bekomm ich das so gerade hin? 
Vorallem die Buchstaben ?
Werde meine Bosch Dremel benutzen


----------



## jayson (22. Februar 2009)

ja das ist nicht so leicht, da muss man wirklich präzise arbeiten und darf sich keinen fehler leisten.. ich würde vorher mal ein auf einem probestück ein paar gravurversuche starten... dann weißt du, wie sehr man aufdrücken muss oder nicht.. eine flexible dremel-welle ist auch nicht schlecht, denn so hat man nicht den dicken dremel in der hand und kann besser arbeiten...

um eine gleichmäßige tiefe der buchstaben und des logos hinzubekommen, habe ich immer wieder eine schiebelehre angesetzt und die tiefe gemessen... hat sich eigentlich sehr gut gemacht... dafür kann man auch einen zahnstocher verwenden, an dem man sich die gewünschte tiefe (2-3mm) anzeichnet und ihn dann immer wieder zu probe bei der gravur ansetzt...

kannst ja auch mal in mein tagebuch schauen...


----------



## Elzoco (4. März 2009)

erster versuch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (4. März 2009)

Sieht schick aus, allerdings duerfen Bilder laut den Forenregeln nicht breiter als 900 Pixel sein. Bitte anpassen!

Ansonsten wirklich nice.


----------



## Elzoco (4. März 2009)

naja nur 100px breiter 
kleiner gehts iwie nicht mit photoshop kommt'n doofer fehler....


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (4. März 2009)

schön geworden ...


----------



## Beamer (4. März 2009)

richtig gut gelungen 
auf was liegt das denn der grafikkarte??
kann ich ja man überlegen ob ich auch sowas machen will^^


----------



## jayson (4. März 2009)

sieht wirklich sehr geil aus... aber wie bekommt man bitte dieses 3d effekt vom nvidia und amd schriftzug hin..??


----------



## Elzoco (5. März 2009)

hab halt das logo und bin bei den schwarzen bereichen mit dem dremel ein bisschen tiefer reingegangen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jayson (5. März 2009)

achso hast du es gemacht.. mit einer 3d vorlage ist es bestimmt möglich.. werde ich auch mal versuchen...  und die geraden linien hast du freihand gezogen, oder abgeklebt!?


----------



## Elzoco (5. März 2009)

freihand


----------



## Beamer (6. März 2009)

welche dicke vom plexi hast du verwendet??


----------



## Elzoco (6. März 2009)

Beamer schrieb:


> welche dicht vom plexi hast du verwendet??


deutsch?


----------



## Gehsi (6. März 2009)

Hi
habe hier viele geile Gravuren gesehen, da will ich meine auch vorstellen.
Die wahl über das Motiv viel eigentlich nicht schwer da ich absoluter AvP Fan bin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (7. März 2009)

Nice. Wobei mir das ganz blaue Seitenfenster nicht so gut gefaellt, aber das Logo ist schick.


----------



## jayson (7. März 2009)

das logo sieht auf jeden fall gut aus... aber blau hätte ich auch nicht als farbe gewählt...


----------



## don-M4verick (17. März 2009)

Ach, nachdem ich irgendwo hier schonmal meine Testgravur gepostet hatte,
jetzt mal das Endprodukt: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elzoco (17. März 2009)

wow geil^^


----------



## Chay (17. März 2009)

Sieht echt schick aus 

Wie lange hast dafür ungefähr gebraucht ?


----------



## Gutewicht (17. März 2009)

Hier mal was von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## don-M4verick (17. März 2009)

Chay schrieb:


> Sieht echt schick aus
> 
> Wie lange hast dafür ungefähr gebraucht ?



Danke, ich würde sagen ein knappes Stündchen


----------



## jayson (18. März 2009)

don-M4verick schrieb:


> Ach, nachdem ich irgendwo hier schonmal meine Testgravur gepostet hatte,
> jetzt mal das Endprodukt:
> 
> 
> ...



auch wenn die motivwahl nicht ganz mein fall ist, ist es wirklich sehr schön geworden... mit mehereren schiffen wirkt es auch besser.. und das wasser wirkt durch die geschwungenen linien auch realistischer...

wirklich sehr schön... und das hat nur eine stunde gedauert


----------



## don-M4verick (18. März 2009)

jayson schrieb:


> auch wenn die motivwahl nicht ganz mein fall ist, ist es wirklich sehr schön geworden... mit mehereren schiffen wirkt es auch besser.. und das wasser wirkt durch die geschwungenen linien auch realistischer...
> 
> wirklich sehr schön... und das hat nur eine stunde gedauert



Joa..so genau weiß ich das nicht mehr. Kann auch anderthalb gewesen sein.
Aber ich wusste nach dem üben halt genau welche Dremelaufsätze, wie die anzuwenden sind und mit der ausgedruckten Vorlage drunter ging das recht flott. 

Zur Motivwahl: wollte was Wohnzimmertaugliches, ohne Aggressionen


----------



## jayson (25. März 2009)

stimmt, von agressionen kann man bei dem motive nicht ausgehen...


----------



## DiNosso (29. März 2009)

hi,
wie verhält es sich wenn ich nen UV-Plexi scheibe hab wo ich nen Biohazard  gravieren möcht und es durchs glas beleuchte ??? sieht das einiger massen aus ??? oder sollte man dass dan anders beleuchten ??? als leucht mittel sollen UV LED's verwendet werden plexi 5mm LED 3mmhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/24494-biohazard-marvinl.html


----------



## jayson (29. März 2009)

ich denke mal das könnte sehr gut wirken... aber die kanten der plexiplatte musst du dann wirklich gut schleifen und polieren... aber dann sollte es klappen... 

was willst du denn für eine farb-uv-platte nehmen??


----------



## DiNosso (30. März 2009)

also die Farbe ist grün und ich dacht mir das ich die LED's in die enden des plexis rein setzte. is 5mm dick und die LED's nur 3mm müsste ja eigentlich gehn oder ???


----------



## jayson (30. März 2009)

klappt bestimmt, aber ich weiss nicht ob der leuchteffekt dann so gut ist... wenn du ein loch bohrst.. eigentlich wird das die plexi milchig... kannst du ja einfach mal an einem kleinen stück testen...
besser ist glaube ich, wenn du die kante schleifst, polierst und anschließend eine kleine halterung für die leds baust...diese würde ich dann einfach an die kante setzen... die lichtausbeutung ist so bestimmt besser...

grz


----------



## thechoozen (12. April 2009)

Soo, hab in den letzten Tagen auch wieder ein bißchen was graviert, hab das ganze auch direkt mitgefilmt, um einfach mal ein paar Möglichkeiten zu zeigen wie man als "Anfänger" brauchbare Ergebnisse erzielen kann....

Als erstes hab ich mit einer der einfachsten Methoden angefangen, dabei wird durch eine Vorlage hindurch graviert. Die Methode ist sehr einfach und eignet sich daher perfekt für Leute die Ihre ersten Gravuren anfertigen....



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6jm6GO-_Zg

(Ist natürlich nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten )


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (13. April 2009)

kann ich dieses vid im topic verlinken ... ich mach es einfach mal bei beschwerden nehm ich es wieder raus ....


----------



## thechoozen (17. April 2009)

> kann ich dieses vid im topic verlinken ... ich mach es einfach mal bei beschwerden nehm ich es wieder raus ....


 
Aber sicher mach das ruhig....ist doch dafür gemacht  

Hab inzwischen auch den 2. Teil soweit fertig bekommen: 
Diesmal wird nicht durch die Vorlage hindurch graviert sondern direkt auf die Scheibe...

Dabei sollte man am besten etwas übung im Umgang mit dem Dremel und einer feinen Gravierspitze haben um nicht versehentlich Kratzer zu verursachen die nicht gewollt sind.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT_Z8vutJXE


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (18. April 2009)

^^ saubere Arbeit und Danke für die Bereitstellung der Videos ich denke das hilft vielen Leuten mehr als wie stumpfe Bilder.


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (21. April 2009)

Ich habe mich auch mal drangewagt. Ich werde die Sachen eventuell nochmal gründlicher nachschleifen.

EDIT: Ich habe dummerweise den Gravierpunkt anstelle der Fräse genommen


----------



## Sirsalem (24. April 2009)

angeregt durch das thema hab ich auch mal angefangen zu gravieren.
gibt es eigentlich erfahrungen/tips zur beleuchtung? ich meine z.b. sollen die led´s rund sein oder doch plangeschliffen? wie kann man das motiv noch besser ausleuchten?


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (25. April 2009)

Ich mache es mit Kaltlichtkathoden, aber du könntest auch sogenannte Lazer-LED's oder LED Spots nehmen.


----------



## Driftking007 (28. April 2009)

Sehr cool mit den Gravuren. Ich glaub ich werd sowas auch bei mir am Case versuchen, muss nur mal gucken woher ich nen Dremel bekomm, aber sonst "Hut ab".


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (28. April 2009)

ich nehme zum ausleuchten auch zzt kaltlichtkathoden .. hatte früher jedoch einzelne led´s an dem plexirand verbaut das gab kräftigere effekte(leider kein bild mehr vorhanden) es gibt viele varriationen 
ich werd demnext mal den fred um die ausleuchtung erweitern 
*falls ihr bilder von eurer beleuchtungsvarriante machen könntet wäre ich sehr dankbar * (um die unterschiede deutlich zu machen)
mfg


----------



## Sirsalem (3. Mai 2009)

so. arbeit "fast" fertig. fehlt halt noch die ausleuchtung!!

die testfotos der led´s: blau, 7200cmd, 3v



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Mai 2009)

@ Sirsalem:

Wow. 
Gefaellt mir verdammt gut. 
Was machst du eigentlich, wenn sich zum Beispiel der Grafikkarten-Hersteller aendert?


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (4. Mai 2009)

edel ...daumen hoch


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (4. Mai 2009)

Richtig geil. Da würde ich gerne mithalten können^^


----------



## Sirsalem (4. Mai 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> @ Sirsalem:
> 
> Wow.
> Gefaellt mir verdammt gut.
> Was machst du eigentlich, wenn sich zum Beispiel der Grafikkarten-Hersteller aendert?



das verrate ich denn niemandem! 
aber das is sowieso das 2. seitenteil! beim nächsten pc wirds wohl eh ein neues gehäuse geben.


----------



## Demcy (9. Mai 2009)

Habe da auch mal was gebastelt  Sieht halt noch nen bischen schmierig aus ... is noch folie drüber da es noch nicht eingebaut ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (9. Mai 2009)

grundsätzlich wie bei fast allem hier sehr schön, doch die struktur gefällt mir immer noch nicht, ich favorisiere bimsmehl, oder sandstrahlen


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (9. Mai 2009)

struktur kann man mit gewissem know how meiner meinung nach mit dem dremel besser machen ..aber jedem seins ok


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (5. April 2010)

Wie sollte ich den Dremel einstellen ?
Schnelle Drehzahl oder langsam.....

Habe gerade mal meine ersten Gravur Versuche gemacht, auf mittlere Stufe.
Es klappt echt gut!


----------



## MAG-MODDING (5. April 2010)

Sirsalem schrieb:


> so. arbeit "fast" fertig.



Wirst Du von den Marken gesponsert oder machst Du die Werbung kostenlos?


----------



## GPHENOM (6. April 2010)

Wer will mir so ein Schiff machen?^^


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (6. April 2010)

Ich hab mit meiner neuen Spiegelreflexkamera noch mal meine Gravuren fotografiert.
Im Anhang befinden sich die Bilder mit 10 MP.

MFG BlackMatrixXx


----------



## thechoozen (6. April 2010)

> Wer will mir so ein Schiff machen?^^


 
was denn für ein schiff??

@BlackmatrixXx sieht doch schonmal gar nicht verkehrt aus  würde dir allerdings empfehlen die ein oder andere stelle (die jetzt noch nicht ganz so gleichmäßig geworden ist) nochmal nachzugehen.....ganz vorsichtig mit wenig druck und umdrehungen ....nur so das es gleichmäßig "ausgemalt" wirkt, dann nimmt das auch gleichmäßiger Licht an....

Hab in den letzten Wochen auch mal wieder den Gravierdremel geschwungen um ein Tutorial für die Engl. Zeitung Custom PC zu machen, die wollen da in der Zeitung sowie der angeschlossenen Seite (Bit-tech.net) auch wieder mehr Anleitungen zum nachmachen bringen...daher auch das einfache Motiv...hat insgesamt mit allem drum und dran (inkl. Vorlage erstellen, gravieren, fotografieren usw) gute 2 Stunden aufgehalten...auch wenn es nicht perfekt geworden ist....aber hier mal ein Bild von dem was dabei rausgekommen ist....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GPHENOM (6. April 2010)

So ein Schiff wie das von don-M4verick.


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (7. April 2010)

thechoozen schrieb:


> was denn für ein schiff??
> 
> @BlackmatrixXx sieht doch schonmal gar nicht verkehrt aus  würde dir allerdings empfehlen die ein oder andere stelle (die jetzt noch nicht ganz so gleichmäßig geworden ist) nochmal nachzugehen.....ganz vorsichtig mit wenig druck und umdrehungen ....nur so das es gleichmäßig "ausgemalt" wirkt, dann nimmt das auch gleichmäßiger Licht an....



Das raue war eigentlich gewollt  Aber Danke  Vielleicht überarbeite ich das mal nächste Woche


----------



## maxe (12. April 2010)

die bilder sehen alle echt toll aus,das how-to ist auch klasse, ich werd demnächst auch was gravieren, aber zuvor möchte ich bitte noch um ein paar antworten zu zt. schon gestellten fragen bitten:
1. in welchem drehzahlbereich arbeitet ihr, und mit welchen aufsätzen(bitte produktnummer und  
    marke falls nicht dremel) ?      
    ich habe bereits ein paar erfahrungen mit zu hohen drehzahen  
    gemacht, die mit plexi an den aufsätzen und geschmolzenem plexi endeten

2. in welchem winkel (vertikal, 45°, ...) setzt ihr mit den aufsätzen auf dem material auf?    

3. gibt es irgendwelhe möglichkeiten um leichte patzer auszubessern?

ich sag schon mal danke!!!!

PS: werde auch fotos reinstellen wenn ich mal was graviere


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (13. April 2010)

hallo ... also geschmolzenes plexi ist sicher kein problem da man es ja abbrechen kann, es ist nur ein zeichen dafür das entweder dein fräser stumpf ist oder deine drehzahl zu hoch ist. 
ich nehme varriable drehzahlen, aber eher zu niedrig als u hoch .. es ist halt ein wenig fingerspitzengefühl gefragt ... probier es aus und du wirst in zukunft um solche fragen herumkommen 
die genauen bezeichnungen der fräser hab ich nicht im kopf .. aber ich denke mit einer charge von 1 mm bis 5 mm rundfräsern bist du gut bedient ... mfg


----------



## ich656 (18. April 2010)

Hallo,  ich habe auch noch ne frage^^

wie befestige ich die vorlage am besten bzw wie is es besser und leichter die Kontur nach zu fahren.
Die vorlage unters PLexi oder aufs Plexi?

und wie ist es besser wie ich anfange?
Erst die Aussenkontur mit dem Ganz Feinen Fräser nachfahren oder zu erst schruppen (das Grobe mit einem Großen Fräser) und dann Schlichten (die kleinen ecken mit einem Kleinen Fräser in die man mit dem Großen nicht rein kommt)?

danke schon mal im Voraus für Antworten


----------



## thechoozen (18. April 2010)

> wie befestige ich die vorlage am besten bzw wie is es besser und leichter die Kontur nach zu fahren.
> Die vorlage unters PLexi oder aufs Plexi?


 
Einfacher ist es in jedem Fall die Gravur drunter anzubringen....klebeband reicht vollkommen, für ungeübte kann es sich aber auszahlen die Vorlage auf dem Glas zu befestigen und dann einfach hinduch zu gravieren...da man so einfacher die Linien nachgehen kann (auch mehrfach) ohne das man das Glas direkt verkratzt...ist aber an sich wirklich nur ne übungsfrage und was einem persönlich besser von der Hand geht.....


Anfangen würde ich immer mit allen Konturlinien und dann abschliessend die Schattierungen....



> 3. gibt es irgendwelhe möglichkeiten um leichte patzer auszubessern?


 
jau, runterschleifen, aufpolieren.....von vorne anfangen....


Nachdem wir ja jetzt aus Madrid wieder zurück sind und ich vor Ort die Möglichkeit hatte mich mit vielen anderen Casemoddern persönlich auszutauschen hab ich auch die Möglichkeit genutzt einen wahres Modding Urgestein ("Japala" von Metku.net) bei der Arbeit zu filmen und auch den ein oder anderen nützlichen Tipp zu erhalten....
Allerdings muss ich das Video noch bearbeiten und hochladen....sobald das erledigt ist wird es dann auch hier gepostet


----------



## ich656 (18. April 2010)

wenn ich die Vorlage drunter lege, muss ich doch ziemlich im 90° Winkel auf das Glas schauen und Gravieren?!

oder sehe ich das Falsch?


----------



## thechoozen (18. April 2010)

> wenn ich die Vorlage drunter lege, muss ich doch ziemlich im 90° Winkel auf das Glas schauen und Gravieren?!
> 
> oder sehe ich das Falsch?


 

nööö siehste vom Prinzip volkommen richtig....durch den Winkel entsteht natürlich immer ein leichtes verrutschen.....da man normalerweise aber den Winkel der Hand nur selten wechselt (zumindest ist es bei mir so) ist das halb so wild. da die komplette Grafik minimal versetzt wird....sind ja nichtmals zehntel millimeter über die wir da reden....es sei denn das Glas wird direkt sehr dick.


----------



## ich656 (18. April 2010)

hab ungefähr ne stärke von 8 mm


----------



## exa (18. April 2010)

hui das doch etwas mehr, normal sind 5mm oder auch 3mm


----------



## ich656 (18. April 2010)

ja hab nix anders da und bin zu faul jetz nen anderes zu kaufen und zurecht zu sägen, Schleifen, Feilen und Bohren 

aber ich könnts von einer Seite abhobeln.


----------



## maxe (18. April 2010)

Also am besten fürs gravieren eignet sich meiner 5-tägigen nach die rundkopffräsen nr. 106 und fürs feine nr. 105 von dremel. Diamantfräser oder generell fräser mit geringen abtrageprofil eignen sich gar nicht, Da das plexi schmilzt. Ich arbeite beim gravieren mit der bei meinem dremel 300 kleinst möglichen drehzahl, da kann man  ganz ruhig und mit der größten präzision rumgravieren. Sehr wichtig ist auch die variable welle, da man nur diese so optimal wie einen stift halten kann.


----------



## ich656 (19. April 2010)

So hab heute mal mein Plexi bearbeitet und das Rotterdam Terror Corps (RTC) logo Graviert.
hab mal Zwei Bilder unbeleuchtet und Zwei Bilder Blau Beleuchtet.
ich hoffe man kann was erkennen.

PS: mit Kritik nicht so streng sein, war meine erste Gravur
PS²: Weitere Bilder folgen noch, bin noch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## steipilz (19. April 2010)

Hammer HowTo Respekt!
Da ich gleich lust bekam mein Case auch mit einem Plexiglas zu versehen und dies zu Verzieren wollte ich mal fragen ob es grössere unterschiede zwischen den dremeln gibt?


----------



## thechoozen (19. April 2010)

> PS: mit Kritik nicht so streng sein, war meine erste Gravur


Ach quark Kritik, für eine erste Gravur doch echt gut geworden bis jetzt 



> Da ich gleich lust bekam mein Case auch mit einem Plexiglas zu versehen und dies zu Verzieren wollte ich mal fragen ob es grössere unterschiede zwischen den dremeln gibt?


 
ja die gibt es in der Tat, allerdings nicht so wie einige vielleicht meinen...nicht der hersteller macht den unterschied sondern auch das Werkzeug selbst....also generell kannste mit jedem Dremel oder Dremelklon problemlos gravieren das ist erstmal gar kein problem, der eine lässt sich was besser in der drehzahl regulieren der nächste was schlechter....aber das muss halt auch jeder so ein wenig nach seinem persönlichen Geschmack entscheiden was ihm da besser liegt....nutze selbst zum gravieren nen sehr kleinen Gravierer (etwas größer als ein großer Edding) den gabs mal günstig beim Discounter.....und der liegt einfach grandios in der Hand!! 

Nun der Unterschied.....

Es gibt dann noch einen Gravierer von Dremel (kenn zumindest nichts vergleichbares von einer anderen Firma)speziell fürs Gravieren der nicht über Rotation der Gravierspitze arbeitet sondern durch eine sehr schnelle oszillierende auf und ab Bewegung.....ähnlich einer Tätowiermaschine....
Der ist an sich das sinnvollste für Plexiglasgravuren, aber auch erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig....zumindest wenn man sonst einen rotierenden Gravierer gewöhnt ist. Der Vorteil beim Dremel Gravierer liegt einfach daran das nichts dreht und dadurch auch die Gravur nicht durch die Rotation beeinflusst wird (kein Ausreissen der Spitze) dadurch wird das Gravieren mehr wie zeichnen....das einzigste was man da einstellen kann ist auch die Tiefe der Spitze, da die Geschwindigkeit konstant bleibt....


----------



## ich656 (20. April 2010)

Die jetzige gravur wird noch etwas verbessert da mir ein paar sachen noch nicht ganz so gut gefallen.
Am Samstag werden Weitere Bilder Folgen über das Fertige Plexi


----------



## thechoozen (20. April 2010)

Sooo wie schon angekündigt hier jetzt der erste Teil vom Gravur Workshop auf der Campus Party 

Den zweiten Teil werd ich gleich noch irgendwann hoch laden und spätestens morgen auch hier verlinken.
Zu sehen ist übrigens Janni von Metku.net der einige Gravurtechniken zeigt und Tipps und Tricks verrät. Obendrein ist auch der von mir erwähnte Dremel Gravierer im Einsatz zu sehen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B09b2pRnV3o


----------



## thechoozen (21. April 2010)

und hier dann auch der 2. Teil

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWzFrfT6yS8


----------



## ich656 (21. April 2010)

SO heute hab ich meine Gravur Hardcore und Hardstyle fertig gemacht.

die Ersten 4 Bilder sind nur Graviert
und die Letzten 4 Bilder sind Beleuchtet und in Aktion^^

Was mein ihr dazu?


----------



## maxe (16. Mai 2010)

PLEXIGLAS® Online-Shop mit Zuschnittservice, Verarbeitungshinweisen und viel Zubehör direkt vom Hersteller
Bin zufällig mal drübergestolpert: Hier Bekommt man echt alles, was das Plexiglasherz begehrt!!!


----------



## Scheolin (17. Mai 2010)

super How-To

hab beim lesen richtig Lust bekommen und das dann gleich mal bei einem Reststück Bastlerglas ausprobiert, geht wirklich super

ich würd das ganze gern mit 3mm LED's ausleuchten,kann man die einfach mit Heißkleber festmachen oder ist der zu undurchsichtig?

und wo bekommt ihr diese Geilen Motive her?

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Scheolin (19. Mai 2010)

habs mal probiert und siehe da:sieht super aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Scheolin


----------



## DragonTEC (4. August 2010)

nicht schlecht, wobei ich bei so großflächigen 2D figuren eher bimsmehl empfehlen würde, weil es einfach gleichmäßiger aussieht..

eventuell solltest du das plexi noch ein bisschen polieren, damit die kleinen kratzer verschwinden.. zahnpaster (kein scheiß!), wasser und n tuch helfen da wunder


----------



## Star_KillA (4. August 2010)

Kann man mit UV Aktiven Elementen Arbeiten ?
Wie genau ich mir das Vorstelle weiß ich auch nicht aber z.b. mit einer Durchsichtigen Flüssigkeit Teile der Gravur anmalen ?


----------



## Rayman (6. August 2010)

sehr schöne ergebnisse die man hier sieht doch nun meine frage kann man sowas nicht auch mit einem lötkolben machen also anstadt das zu gravieren mit dremmel die oberfläche anschmelzen?


----------



## ich656 (8. August 2010)

Kannst mal auf einem Probestück probieren.
Die Gefahr ist groß, wenn du zu lange dran bleibst, dass das Plexi dann Schwarz wird.


----------



## Star_KillA (8. August 2010)

Gibt es UV Farbe zum Auftragen mit Pinsel ?
Dann könnte man einzelne Teile anmalen


----------



## ich656 (8. August 2010)

ja gibt es

ich deute das als: "ich will einen Link"


----------



## Star_KillA (8. August 2010)

Nein nein bitte nicht ^^
Das Zeug hole ich mir


----------



## ich656 (8. August 2010)

mach das, und dann stell Bilder rein. 
Weil ich mir des evtl. auch hole, wenns denn gut aussieht


----------



## Star_KillA (8. August 2010)

Ich brauch erstmal ein neues Seitenteil ^^


----------



## CFG (27. September 2010)

Sehr schöne Motive und alle sehr gut umgesetzt nur weiter so ^^


----------



## coKane (14. Dezember 2010)

Zu erst einmal respekt an alle Gravuren hier,sahen alle samt top aus^^ ich glaub ich versuch das auch einmal über die ferien^^


----------



## timbolomus (15. Dezember 2010)

Wirklich gut gemacht ! sehrgutes Tutorial


----------



## Senfgurke (15. Dezember 2010)

möchte auch mal eins meiner Beispiele zeigen.
Ist gestern aus ner spontanen Idee entstanden und ist, wie man sieht, auch noch nicht fertig.
Die Kanten sind noch hässlich, das kommt aber noch ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist allerdings nicht graviert, sondern sandgestrahlt.
Geht einfach schneller und ist gleichmäßiger, aber nur, wenn man so eine kleine Kabine daheim hat


----------



## timbolomus (15. Dezember 2010)

Wie geil einfach der Hammer wie das aussieht !schönes Bild !


----------



## Re4dt (15. Dezember 2010)

@Senfgurke
Das sieht richtig geil aus. 
Ich will auch so ein sandkabinen Ding 
Grüße


----------



## timbolomus (15. Dezember 2010)

Wie viel kostet so eine Sandkabine ??


----------



## Senfgurke (15. Dezember 2010)

> Ich will auch so ein sandkabinen Ding



dann musst du so nette Bekannte haben, die dir das Teil schenken, weils bei denen nutzlos rum steht 


ist nicht allzu teuer:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Sandstrahlgerat-...werker_Druckluftwerkzeuge&hash=item27b4999e59


----------



## Re4dt (15. Dezember 2010)

Auch wenn ich eine Riesen Familie habe bezweifle ich sehr das irgend jemand so etwas Besitzt 
Aber 95€ klingen sehr wenig. Doch wir graviert man damit ich kann's mir Bildlich nicht vorstellen xD
Du könntest ja z.B auch ein How To erstellen  
Grüße und danke für den Link


----------



## Re4dt (15. Dezember 2010)

Auch wenn ich eine Riesen Familie habe bezweifle ich sehr das irgend jemand so etwas Besitzt 
Aber 95€ klingen sehr wenig. Doch wie graviert man damit ich kann's mir Bildlich nicht vorstellen xD
Du könntest ja z.B auch ein How To erstellen  
Grüße und danke für den Link


----------



## Rayman (16. Dezember 2010)

dafür bracuh man aber noch einen kompressor richtig?


----------



## timbolomus (16. Dezember 2010)

Ist ja nicht so teuer !Damit könnte man ja eigentlich geld machen


----------



## Senfgurke (16. Dezember 2010)

> dafür bracuh man aber noch einen kompressor richtig?



stimmt. Ohne gehts nicht.




> Doch wir graviert man damit ich kann's mir Bildlich nicht vorstellen xD
> Du könntest ja z.B auch ein How To erstellen



Naja, auf meinem Plexi ist immer ne Schutzfolie drauf.
Aus dieser Folie einfach das gewollte Muster ausschneiden und dann strahlen.
Der Sand mattiert nur die ausgeschnittenen Teile, die, wo die Folie noch drauf ist, bleiben klar.

Hier noch der Deckel von meinem PC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir gefällt das gestrahlte viel besser, als das klare.


----------



## timbolomus (16. Dezember 2010)

jo dann kann man nicht so durch gucken , aber sieht ziemlich gut aus ! Wie viel kostet denn soeine kkomplette ausrüstung  mit Folien und kompressor und strahler und so ??


----------



## sen1287 (16. Dezember 2010)

timbolomus schrieb:


> jo dann kann man nicht so durch gucken , aber sieht ziemlich gut aus ! Wie viel kostet denn soeine kkomplette ausrüstung  mit Folien und kompressor und strahler und so ??



schau einfach im baumarkt, oder in der am we, üblichen vollgeklatschten ich-bin-mit-werbung-voll-zeitung 

dürfte zumindest für diese anforderung genügen


----------



## Rayman (17. Dezember 2010)

also letzte woche oder die davor hab ich bei obi in der beilage nen kompressor für 90€ gesehn also mit 200€ würde ich ca rechnen hab aber ka obs die dinger billiger gibt


----------



## timbolomus (17. Dezember 2010)

ok DAnke für die angabe !


----------



## Senfgurke (22. Dezember 2010)

habs mal mit ner 15cm Kathode beleuchtet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crenshaw (8. Februar 2011)

Ich habe auch schon mehrere unterschiedliche Motive auf meinem Case! Ich habe jetzt aber auch schon öfterst so Gravuren gesehen die unterschiedlich beleuchtet waren und so sehr coole Motive enstanden sind. Weiß jemand wie das geht? (Ich habe schonmal irgendwo ein How to gesehen aber jetzt finde ich es nicht mehr)


----------



## Rayman (8. Februar 2011)

Crenshaw schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon mehrere unterschiedliche Motive auf meinem Case! Ich habe jetzt aber auch schon öfterst so Gravuren gesehen die unterschiedlich beleuchtet waren und so sehr coole Motive enstanden sind. Weiß jemand wie das geht? (Ich habe schonmal irgendwo ein How to gesehen aber jetzt finde ich es nicht mehr)


 meinst du in einer gravur mehrere farben? wie das geht weiß ich nicht aber sonst vom rand mit leds oder kk's beleuten so wird das lich grötenteils durch plexi gelassen und nur da wo graviert wurde leutet es dann


----------



## Crenshaw (8. Februar 2011)

Ja das meine ich. Ich habe mal eine Gravur gesehen wo dann zum Beispiel Sonic in den richtigen Farben eingraviert war. Der jenige der es gemacht hat, hat dann zwei Fotos reingstellt. Einmal ohne LEDs dann war Sonic halt einfach nur ins Glas graviert und einmal mit LED Beleuchtung wo dann Sonic in den Original Farben erstrahlt ist.


----------



## Rayman (8. Februar 2011)

Crenshaw schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das meine ich. Ich habe mal eine Gravur gesehen wo dann zum Beispiel Sonic in den richtigen Farben eingraviert war. Der jenige der es gemacht hat, hat dann zwei Fotos reingstellt. Einmal ohne LEDs dann war Sonic halt einfach nur ins Glas graviert und einmal mit LED Beleuchtung wo dann Sonic in den Original Farben erstrahlt ist.



Ja genau da gibs paar Methoden man kann Löcher in den Rand boren und da die leds reinstecken oder man bringt sie so an der Seite an 
Es empfiehlt sich die kanten zu polieren um ein besseres Ergebnis zu erzielen


----------



## Crenshaw (8. Februar 2011)

Also dann mehrere gravierte Plexiglas Scheiben hintereinander und jede in der Farbe beleuchten die man braucht?


----------



## Rayman (8. Februar 2011)

Crenshaw schrieb:


> Also dann mehrere gravierte Plexiglas Scheiben hintereinander und jede in der Farbe beleuchten die man braucht?


das sollte theoretisch klappen es könnte aber passieren das die farbe von dem einen dann zum anderen mit rüber strahlt das kann man dann aber einfach beheben indem man den bereich mit den leds abschirmt zb mit panzertabe oder iwas anderes dunkles oder licht undurchlässiges


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (8. Februar 2011)

Sieht echt sehr sauber und professionel aus diese Sandstrahl-Methode...
Top!


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (9. Februar 2011)

Von wegen billig die Kabine bei ebay kostet dann aber knackige 1,5 Riesen. Na danke. Das Sandstrahlgerät ist aber echt günstig.


----------



## Redbull0329 (28. Dezember 2011)

Oder, ganz einfach: Mit dem Wunschmotiv zu einem Atelier mit Feinlaser gehen, und dann das Motiv in höchstmöglicher Qualität in's Plexi brennen lassen. Absolut perfekt, nur leider etwas teuer (Bekannter hat sich seine hinteren Seitenscheiben vom Auto Lasergravieren lassen, 150€ je Scheibe)


----------



## Blutengel (31. Dezember 2011)

Hachjee, ich muss dann auch hier mal n Bildchen hinterlassen 

Dieses Bild zierte den Mod den ich vor meinem jetzigen Case hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatsch (20. Mai 2012)

habs nun auch ein wenig probiert^^
 würd mich interesieren was ihr darüber denkt, auch wenn die bilder nicht die besten sind ^^ (handycam)


----------



## Saubatzen (6. Juni 2012)

sehr gut gemachtes How-To! Ich werds heut Abend gleich mal versuchen umzusetzen.


----------



## Anpollo (9. Juni 2012)

Sehr nettes How-To! Kann es gut gebrauchen und werde, wenn ich mal wieder Zeit und neues Plexiglas habe, drauf zurück kommen..
mfg


----------

